# Powerpoint Audio problem



## wildbill89 (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a set of powerpoints that have an audio clip on each slide and it advances the slides automatically. This was all created in Office XP.

Recently when a user was using them the powerpoints are not playing audio correctly on the slides. It will restart the audio part in the middle of the slide and repeat itself. 

No options have been messed with according to my knowledge.

I did run the same powerpoints on my machine and they run fine, but on his it does not. The audio files are not corrupted on his, they play just fine if you play them individually by clicking them with the powerpoint not running.

Any ideas what may be causing this? It is driving me nuts. The only thing I can think of is I updated his Office XP to SP3 and mine is not but I tested the same powerpoints on a lab machine with Office XP SP3 and it worked fine.

Thanks guys!


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Are the audio files resident on the machine running them? Are they running the .PPS file across a network?


----------



## lincoln (Oct 25, 2004)

Using powerpoint in my church with audio files (through the excellent easyworship program) I've found that ppt's created on different machines will run at different speeds -- 

so, is the audio file ending and looping before the slide ends? Or is the audio being cut off and then restarting? 

If it cuts off and restarts, then I don't have any suggestions.


----------



## wildbill89 (Nov 23, 2004)

CTSNKY said:


> Are the audio files resident on the machine running them? Are they running the .PPS file across a network?


On the computer that is having problems with the audio is all embedded into the .ppt. I did try saving it as just a .pps and playing it on that computer and it still randomly restarts the audio on slides. The .ppt and .pps were running locally on his computer and NOT across the network.

Any other ideas? I did pull off office and reinstall it on him and that didn't do anything either.



lincoln said:


> Using powerpoint in my church with audio files (through the excellent easyworship program) I've found that ppt's created on different machines will run at different speeds --
> 
> so, is the audio file ending and looping before the slide ends? Or is the audio being cut off and then restarting?
> 
> If it cuts off and restarts, then I don't have any suggestions.


The audio file is being cut off and restarting. However, if you just listen to the audio file in design mode it plays fine.


----------



## wildbill89 (Nov 23, 2004)

bump.. Any help please??????????


----------



## herojig (Sep 29, 2004)

wildbill89 said:


> bump.. Any help please??????????


shot in the dark: i had problems with video and PP playing and updated to Office SP1 (I use 2003 pro). That fixed it.


----------



## wildbill89 (Nov 23, 2004)

that is not an option. The powerpoint runs fine on other computers with the same setup.


----------

